
MWC 2020 Cancelled for health reasons (GSMA statement on MWC barcelona 2020) - jbk
https://www.gsma.com/newsroom/press-release/gsma-statement-on-mwc-barcelona-2020/
======
ilamont
This article had more of the backstory. Many European and North American
companies had already cancelled, and MWC had apparently lobbied the Spanish
government to declare a health emergency, which would make insurance claims
easier.

[https://www.wired.co.uk/article/mobile-world-congress-
cancel...](https://www.wired.co.uk/article/mobile-world-congress-cancelled)

------
river99
Probably a wise move considering many of the vendors are from China.

------
lotux
503 Service Temporarily Unavailable

~~~
nerdkid93
It surprises me that GSMA's site would go down like that

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22311618](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22311618)
was posted a bit earlier

~~~
jbk
Sure, but GSMA is the official URL, not the Verge

~~~
dang
Yes, and the HN guidelines do call for posting original sources. However,
press releases tend to contain less information than third-party articles that
fill in details and give background. I was commenting about this elsewhere
today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22311802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22311802).

